# Spring Creek



## americanfisher (Mar 14, 2008)

The white bass are biting like crazy. 3 people....Myself/wife/brother....upwards of 300 in 2 hours on white/chart beetle spins


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

americanfisher said:


> The white bass are biting like crazy. 3 people....Myself/wife/brother....upwards of 300 in 2 hours on white/chart beetle spins


Kind of over the limit pardner,if this is true which I doubt.


----------



## americanfisher (Mar 14, 2008)

I never said we kept 300..Just caught


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Where in Spring Creek did you catch them? At JJ?


----------



## americanfisher (Mar 14, 2008)

Old Town Spring. south of Riley Fuzzle


----------



## Pikealumni93 (May 30, 2006)

Where south of Riley F.. Where did you park?


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

my wife and I put the whup on the whites and also largemouth just where you are talking about we parked on the side of the road and walked on the ATV trail also 300 is possible I can back you on that I lived by the discount tire


----------



## americanfisher (Mar 14, 2008)

Just pull off the side of the road ...there are several atv and bike trails...just follow one until you get to the part of the creek you want to fish


----------



## LilWhit (Sep 30, 2007)

im thinking about trying out spring creek, cause i keep hearing great things...only thing is i have never been and not really sure how to get there or where to fish once im there. also im not much of a freshwater guy just gettin into it, spend most my time in the salt so id be grateful for any tips or advice. thanks alot.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

LilWhit said:


> im thinking about trying out spring creek, cause i keep hearing great things...only thing is i have never been and not really sure how to get there or where to fish once im there. also im not much of a freshwater guy just gettin into it, spend most my time in the salt so id be grateful for any tips or advice. thanks alot.


IMO, rains today (Tuesday) will raise and dirty up the water, may want to hold off for 7 to 10 days with no more heavy rain.


----------



## David D. (Sep 14, 2007)

*white bass*

were you in a boat?


----------



## americanfisher (Mar 14, 2008)

No boat...right off the bank


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

why is this in the catfish section. did ya'll catch some catfish?


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I do the same thing there every year without fail, you better believe it, I promise he is not BSin....


railman said:


> Kind of over the limit pardner,if this is true which I doubt.


----------

